
Facebook Launches Shops - ruler88
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-launches-shops-ecommerce-feature-businesses-2020-5
======
sharemywin
Wonder what is different from the product catalog that's mentioned in this
article from 2018.

[https://www.business2community.com/facebook/3-ways-to-
use-a-...](https://www.business2community.com/facebook/3-ways-to-use-a-
facebook-product-catalogue-02146132)

